# Alternative to biorb



## Jenchall87

Hi, we were given a 30l biorb and I cannot get water levels right. 

Can anyone recommend a similar sized tank setup/filter etc?
Many thanks


----------



## bunnygeek

What fish are you planning to keep? A 30 litre is very small and doesn't give you many options. I hate Orbs. 

Getting something basic and rectangular with a hood - ideally at least 2ft/60cm long minimum is best. At least 60 litres. That gives you more stocking room, more fish species options, more room for the fish to swim and will be easier to maintain than something with tricky daft shapes. The larger the volume, the more stable the water chemistry will be as well.


----------



## Jenchall87

I've no idea as yet, but I'm interested in the ciano 60. What types would be good for that?


----------



## jackalope

Jenchall87 said:


> I've no idea as yet, but I'm interested in the ciano 60. What types would be good for that?


Good choice, glad you decided to give it a try. I think it's easier to create a more natural looking environment.
As for types, I'd stick with Danios, Platy's, Tetra's if you're just a beginner. They're really easy to deal with. If you want tropicals, options might be different then.


----------



## Guest

Getting water lever right is nothing to do with the tank. When u fill up a brand new tank the water level should be fine. Don't worry about pH labels etc. There should be no ammonia or nitrites with fresh water. These will come when u ads fish. As long as u add fish slowly, say 2-3 fish a week u should be fine. A tank will build bacteria so far then stop. Then when u add fish it will start building again, but u have food.amd waste to contend with. Feed once a day every other day for 2 weeks. A biorb filteration works differently to normal filter. As long as u have the ceramic media, the air stone and the spone filter it will work. I tank is classed as new for 6 months


----------

